# We didn't land on Plymouth Rock--Plymouth Rock landed on us



## bones33 (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm having a little trouble udnerstanding this quote, i know, weird question... I dont get what the "rock" symbolizes.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 11, 2006)

bones33 said:
			
		

> I'm having a little trouble udnerstanding this quote, i know, weird question... I dont get what the "rock" symbolizes.




You must not have a 230 IQ like I do then.


I'm sorry, you're out of luck...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 11, 2006)

It's from Malcom X, it about how Africans came here against there own will.
I saw the movie.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It's from Malcom X, it about how Africans came here against there own will.
> I saw the movie.



RACIST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 11, 2006)

Didn't they teach you guys anything  about the pilgrims landing on Plymouth Rock?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Didn't they teach you guys anything  about the pilgrims landing on Plymouth Rock?




HUSH IT, YOU INTELLECTUAL INFERIOR!!!!!


BY GOLLY, YOU GOT ME ALL FLUSTERED NOW...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> HUSH IT, YOU INTELLECTUAL INFERIOR!!!!!
> 
> 
> BY GOLLY, YOU GOT ME ALL FLUSTERED NOW...


 
Now, now let me slowly explain this. The Pilgrims became the Boston Red Sox's and at October they met the Indian tribe from Cleveland.....at first they had their differences until The Damn Yankees came and restored order for many years to come. 
Thats basically how  Thanksgiving began.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Now, now let me slowly explain this. The Pilgrims became the Boston Red Sox's and at October they met the Indian tribe from Cleveland.....at first they had their differences until The Damn Yankees came and restored order for many years to come.
> Thats basically how  Thanksgiving began.




WAIT A SECOND HERE,


IN MY US HISTORY BOOK, IT HAS A PICTURE OF HAPPY PILGRIMS SITTING A PICKNICK BENCH WITH HAPPY INDIANS, EATING TURKEY AND CORN ON THE COB WITH BIG SMILES ON THERE FACES.  EVEN THE TURKEY IS SITTING AT THE TABLE WITH THEM SMILING.


ARE YOU TELLING ME THIS ISNT BASED ON FACTUAL EVENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes, it's just a cover up.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 12, 2006)

A movie quote, and one that is fairly stupid.

The book "Malcom X," is very insightul.

The movie is terrible.


And remember that the African blacks were involved in the slave trade, which was and is, descpicable. 

There is nothing more stupid that people using movie quotes in historical discussions.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

bones33 said:
			
		

> I'm having a little trouble udnerstanding this quote, i know, weird question... I dont get what the "rock" symbolizes.



you can take it like this: the black man didnt come(land) here(Plymouth Rock). the white man went (landed) in africa and took slaves and brought them back home(Plymouth rock). 


They didnt have a choice, follow?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 12, 2006)

^ The quote is understood, but it's still a movie quote and it's stupid.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2006)

bones33 said:
			
		

> I'm having a little trouble udnerstanding this quote, i know, weird question... I dont get what the "rock" symbolizes.


It's an excuse to do nothing useful or take self-responsibility.  It means that, "Life isn't fair, so I'll blame anyone but myself."


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2006)

http://www.csmonitor.com/2004/0901/p16s01-wogi.html

Slavery is not dead, just less recognizable.

Today, 27 million people are enslaved, more than at the height of the transatlantic slave trade.

By Susan Llewelyn Leach | Staff writer of The Christian Science Monitor 

Slaves are cheap these days. Their price is the lowest it's been in about 4,000 years. And right now the world has a glut of human slaves - 27 million by conservative estimates and more than at any time in human history.


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> It's an excuse to do nothing useful or take self-responsibility. It means that, "Life isn't fair, so I'll blame anyone but myself."


----------



## GFR (Feb 12, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> http://www.csmonitor.com/2004/0901/p16s01-wogi.html
> 
> Slavery is not dead, just less recognizable.
> 
> ...


I would love to see some real facts on this, I have read things like this many times but have yet to see any real proof that slavery is anything more than a rarity in todays world..


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2006)

http://www.abc.net.au/widebay/stories/s1059322.htm


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2006)

http://www.american.edu/TED/chocolate-slave.htm


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/1272522.stm


----------



## GFR (Feb 12, 2006)

We are all slaves


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2006)

http://www.iabolish.com/slavery_today/usa/index.html


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> http://www.iabolish.com/slavery_today/usa/index.html


 


> Between 1993 and 1996, the Paoletti family, headed by Adriana Paoletti Lemus, smuggled *100 deaf-mute Mexicans to New York City*, where they were forced to sell trinkets on *New York's streets and subways*. The workers handed people keychains with tags reading "$1. I am deaf." The Paoletti family, most of whom were also deaf, made over $1 million from the operation. The workers were housed in Queens, 10 people sharing a room. Those who did not meet the $600-a-week quota and those who tried to escape were shocked with a stun gun. The operation was discovered after several of the workers reported their situation to the police. Lemus and 19 others were charged. Lemus eventually pled guilty and was sentenced to 14 years in prison and ordered to pay $1 million to her victims.


 
I saw them all the time and I never knew.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2006)

Had I known I would saved them......






http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/5503/supertranny4si.jpg


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2006)

that pic is scary


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> that pic is scary


 
All part of my super duper powers, Kefe can't be the only superhero here.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 13, 2006)

What about the hamptons gardening slave ring??


----------



## Nate K (Feb 13, 2006)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> And remember that the African blacks were involved in the slave trade, which was and is, descpicable. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ....Profound.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 13, 2006)

MODERN SLAVERY: A GLOBAL PROBLEM 




_(Slavery is a problem around the world and very difficult to measure. The following examples are listed in geographical order and not in terms of the magnitude of the problem.)_ 
*1. US:* An estimated 20,000 people are trafficked into the US annually - many are forced into prostitution.
*2. Dominican Republic:* Campaigners say hundreds of thousands of Haitians are rounded up near the border and made to work on Dominican sugar plantations.
*3. Brazil: *Up to 25,000 people are said to be working as slave labourers - most of them clearing Amazonian forests.
*4. Mauritania:* Despite its abolition in 1981, chattel slavery is still strong - up to 1m people are allegedly held as "inheritable property".
*5. Sudan: *Campaigners say northern militias continue to take women and children in slave raids in the south.
*6. Europe: *Tens of thousands of women and girls are cheated, abducted and forced into prostitution right across Europe.
*7. UAE: *Every year hundreds of boys are reportedly trafficked from South Asia to the UAE and other Gulf states to race camels.
*8. Pakistan: *Men, women and children are bonded into forced labour in agriculture and industry, campaigners say.
*9. Burma: *Forced labour is reportedly used on a growing number infrastructure projects.
*10. Thailand: *Thousands of girls are sex slaves for tourists. _(Sources: ILO, American _


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> MODERN SLAVERY: *1. US:* An estimated 20,000 people are trafficked into the US annually - many are forced into prostitution.


Yet another good reason to lock down the borders.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh, and I'm sure that amount (20,000) is made up.  There's no way anyone could know the true amount.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *10. Thailand: *Thousands of girls are sex slaves for tourists. _(Sources: ILO, American _



Their scum-bag parents sell them into it for money, and the men they service are usually Asian - not tourists.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2006)

You would know.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2006)

Wait, that sounds bad.  I meant you would know because you travel in SE Asia and know the people.


----------

